# My Minecraft Does Not WORK! =(



## tchee97 (Jul 13, 2011)

hey everyone,
so i started to play minecraft (the classic one because i want to see how it is first) but when ever i log in and start to play it states "org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated". i haad updated the java and i have tried Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer and do not know the problem. Please help if you can, i really want to play this :sad::sigh::sad:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Updating your graphics driver should fix it.

Uninstall your current driver, reboot, disable antivirus, install the latest driver, reboot again to complete.

If you're using a laptop or onboard graphics, update your chipset drivers.


----------



## tchee97 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

Thank you very much :smile:

Ok i see, but how do i update my graphic's drive lol? I'm an amateur at these things and don't know that much about these things :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

The graphics driver is software that allows the card to communicate with Windows. If you have an old or corrupt driver, it can cause games to not run properly.

To see what graphics card you've got, go to Start > Run, type *dxdiag* and click OK. This will open the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. Click the Display tab at the top and post back with all the details under the Device and Drivers sections (or attach a screenshot to your next reply if that's easier).

Once we know what graphics card you've got, we can find the latest driver for you.


----------



## tchee97 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

Thank you for telling me and I have found all the things that you told me, so here's the details:

Device
Name:NVIDIA GeForce Fx 5200 (Microsoft Corporation)
Manufacturer:NVIDIA
Chip type:GeForce FX 5200
DAC type:Integrated RAMDAC
Approx. total memory:128 mb
Current Display mode:1280x1024 (32 bit)(60hz)
Monitorlug and play monitor

Drivers
Main driver:nv4_disp.dll
Version:6.14.0010.5673(English)
Date:4/13/2008 22:42:04
WHQL Logo'd: yes
Mini VDD:nv4_mini.sys
VDD:n/a
DDI version:9 or higher

Hope you can help me and thank you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

The GeForce FX5200 is an 8 year old card so don't expect high framerates in your games. It supports OpenGL 1.4, which is one of the requirements for Minecraft, so it should work.

GeForce 175.19 driver for the FX5200 running Windows XP: NVIDIA DRIVERS 175.19 WHQL

Remove your current GeForce driver from Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. Reboot and disable your antivirus. Install the new driver. Reboot again to complete the process.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

Hi everyone, when ever i try to load up minecraft it loads the files goes to a white screen then just turns itself of. I had a look in the .minecraft file and it doesn't seem to be loading the files ,only a few of them, it also comes up with a message in notepad which i don't really want to post as it is quite bid but basically it says: A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6a5c5861, pid=3564, tid=5456
#
# JRE version: 6.0_30-b12
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.5-b03 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C [aticfx32.dll+0x25861]

Any solutions would be helpful, also here are my display specs if it's anything to do with them: 
Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Manufacturer: Intel corporation 
chip type: intel(R) HD Graphics (Core I3)
DAC type: internal 
approx. total memory: 1696 mb
current display mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
monitor: generic PnP monitor

hope someone can help.


----------



## lcfc4life (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

@SnowLeapord That is happening to me with the exact things, i dont know what to do, i just get a white screen


----------



## Tezcacoatl (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*



SnowLeopard said:


> Hi everyone, when ever i try to load up minecraft it loads the files goes to a white screen then just turns itself of. I had a look in the .minecraft file and it doesn't seem to be loading the files ,only a few of them, it also comes up with a message in notepad which i don't really want to post as it is quite bid but basically it says: A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
> #
> # EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6a5c5861, pid=3564, tid=5456
> #
> ...


The first thing you should try is to update your Java. 0xc0000005 points to a VERY wide variety of data conflicts. It's very common with most programs when there's an issue. However, it does seem your problem is with Java. Try updating it and report the results here.

Also, it would help if we knew more about the Java you're using. If you're running w7, click start and type java. You're looking for the Java Control Panel, but the filename should be "Java (32-bit)." You can update from there. Also, go to the Java tab in the Java Control Panel and click view. Tell us all the information in the window that pops up.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

I am currently on the latest java version and here are the java details you asked for.
platform: 1.6
product: 1.6.0_30
location: http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se 
path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
runtime parametres:
enabled: true
hope this helps


----------



## Tezcacoatl (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

I see no problems. Yours is slightly newer than mine, and I'm running fine.

How much RAM do you have? It's possible your computer isn't running with enough RAM allocated to Java.

Also, are you running on a Virtual Machine, a secondary operating system, or a normal version of Windows 7? If it's the latter, then the issue could be your RAM. If it's not the RAM, try fully reinstalling both Java and Minecraft.

Minecraft needs at least 1GB of RAM to run properly, more to run smoothly. Java sometimes needs more RAM allocated to it in order to run certain programs, depending on internal settings and computer ability.


----------



## PcNewb (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*

I had these exact problems. I just downloaded it. When it told me i did not have a premium account, all i did was hit "play offline.". It allowed me to try out the game without paying. I ended up loving it and got the full version(which I can play in the downloaded file).

A bonus about this, is you can play the ENTIRE game -multiplayer(my favorite part).


----------



## Tezcacoatl (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: My Minecraft Does Not WORK!!!!!!! =(*



PcNewb said:


> I had these exact problems. I just downloaded it. When it told me i did not have a premium account, all i did was hit "play offline.". It allowed me to try out the game without paying. I ended up loving it and got the full version(which I can play in the downloaded file).
> 
> A bonus about this, is you can play the ENTIRE game -multiplayer(my favorite part).


It has nothing to do with having an account or not.


----------

